# Do you think the CLS is a good looking car?



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Personally I think it's a stunning looking machine.

Just speaking with my bro in law he thinks it looks bent like a banana and awkward?? Say whaaatttttt.

What do you think?

For reference...

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201607125767901


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

It's gorgeous. I love these models. I personally wouldn't buy a silver one, though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm afraid I have to agree with you Bro-in-law. I don't like them, they don't look right, kind of like it was built on a hump back bridge.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

If your over 60


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I think they are gorgeous and a bargain now!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

No not my favourite merc by a long way


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nah, they look a bit off to me.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Huge fan of the newer model, not so much this one though.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Back looks all wrong to my mind.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Something about them just looks wrong. But a nice drive and a lot car for your money


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

The original CLS is the one to have, a black 55 AMG model will do me  Sorry to all you 63 AMG owners, the supercharged 5.4 V8 is a stunning engine whereas I find the 6.2 is all noise and the daily usability is nothing on the charged 55 cars (MPG...) 

The style is very different and especially seeing as it's a Mercedes who are usually very safe with design and I like how they left it a 4 seater. Course the formula has been built on but I think the new CLS doesn't have the want one factor the original car did and the current winner of best 4 seat saloon that's not a saloon? The BMW 6 Gran Coupe I think


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I love them. Especially in purple. It's nice to see something a little different.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I can't say I like them and I can't work out why I don't like them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Go for it starbuck if you like it, I kinda like this car, has an executive feel to it. over 99,000 miles, there is more to go on this car, that's for sure. :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Go for it starbuck if you like it, I kinda like this car, has an executive feel to it. over 99,000 miles, there is more to go on this car, that's for sure. :thumb:


I absolutely love them Soul Boy.

The link above was for reference really to see what people thought of the CLS as I thought everybody pretty much liked them, lol how wrong was I!

Having said that, I would like to own one at some point and It would be that spec.

The CLS 500 came with the air suspension as standard, the diesels didn't so it's a lovely option to have.

Also has to be that facelift version too as it has the 3rd version of the autobox, the 1st and 2nd suffered serious issues with valve bodies apparently.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Agree with your brother in law here!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

They look great but four seats are their downfall!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes

Lad at work has the 500, it's an impressive piece if kit and spec wise is fantastic
He does die a little inside when the guy with the AMG CLS brings his in to work!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love 'em. Not so much the new ones, but the old ones are gorgeous looking. Nearly bought one a while back but the Mercedes dealer was such a git I bought another A6 instead lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol - I saw the thread title on my phone and knew it was you asking chum lol.

I love them. There's something about mercs that I love. The one you posted is gorgeous, but I also really like the new model, especially the one in Ray Donovan. 

So have you bought it yet?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Lol - I saw the thread title on my phone and knew it was you asking chum lol.
> 
> I love them. There's something about mercs that I love. The one you posted is gorgeous, but I also really like the new model, especially the one in Ray Donovan.
> 
> ...


hehe thanks Cooks. Afraid not. Not yet. It'll come.

I'm not a fan of the newer one. If you see them side by side in the flesh, the old one, the design flows, you look at it from any angle and whether you like the shape or not..it works as a design, it flows.

The new one at certain angles just doesn't look right, it looks awkward with bits and pieces sticking out. I like the interior and I like looking at it face on from the front but the rear quarter, rear, side profile is all wrong. It's strange because the rear lights, are lovely but the metal work around them looks funny, it's like they've been put in and angled slightly wrong. The CLA looks much much better.

Sorry for rambling...I am in love with the original it would seem. More so than I thought. :lol:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there is a guy on here called Alex that has one in silver..?

I think they look nice..


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Zetec-al said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a guy on here called Alex that has one in silver..?
> 
> I think they look nice..


Yup, he's got the AMG. Beautiful thing.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

The old one the lights are involved in the boot shut, the swage line extends into the light and the light is shaped to allow it to continue and the bumper! Executed perfectly










Now look at this mess...









That rear shoulder line looks ok leading into the light but then because of the slope on the boot...it looks like an elephant has sat on it and squashed it all. The old one doesn't have that problem.

Gives me shudders how they messed it up. (In my opinion)

EDIT - And please don't get me wrong, I know this is all subjective due to personal tastes, I'm not trying to push my agenda, just want to see what you all think


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Quite agree with you there however I wouldn't personally buy one


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

always looked like a "sad" car, all droopy, almost like its melted in the sun

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah always liked them. Still look nice and modern too, see one with a private reg and you couldn't tell it's age.

Sutty


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I have never liked them, to me they remind me of a slug, yes a slug. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

The back end has always looked a bit awkward to me, as if the designer was working on it and realised it was 10 to 5 on the last friday to get it finished and a ford cougar drove past the window...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Not a good look IMO.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Long time lurker here with first post, could not resist because - I agree with all of you. Really disliked these cars at first sight. Mate had one and I was daft enough to be honest with him when he asked what I thought of it. Misshapen amongst other less than flattering descriptions. Perhaps "Slug" is a bit cruel but I can just about see the likeness. However the ground hugging stance and well sorted suspension makes them a great drive, very comfy too. Really like them now because of how different they are, perhaps I (we?) am (are) just behind the design curve and take time to catch up - quite like the Juke too now. Absolutely agree that the "updated" design made a mess of the flow and cohesion of the car at the rear. Mercedes are not the only "offenders". The latest Audi A6 and BMW 1 series introduced creases, edges and lines at odds with the shape and flow of the body. Tail lights now part of the hatch, aargh pet hate especially on the 1 series which now looks terrible from the rear imho. Go for it, built to last and a pleasure to own. Soaking up info like a sponge (or should that be a wool mitt) from everyone on DW. My bank balance hates you. Cheers!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubberducky1957 said:


> Long time lurker here with first post, could not resist because - I agree with all of you. Really disliked these cars at first sight. Mate had one and I was daft enough to be honest with him when he asked what I thought of it. Misshapen amongst other less than flattering descriptions. Perhaps "Slug" is a bit cruel but I can just about see the likeness. However the ground hugging stance and well sorted suspension makes them a great drive, very comfy too. Really like them now because of how different they are, perhaps I (we?) am (are) just behind the design curve and take time to catch up - quite like the Juke too now. Absolutely agree that the "updated" design made a mess of the flow and cohesion of the car at the rear. Mercedes are not the only "offenders". The latest Audi A6 and BMW 1 series introduced creases, edges and lines at odds with the shape and flow of the body. Tail lights now part of the hatch, aargh pet hate especially on the 1 series which now looks terrible from the rear imho. Go for it, built to last and a pleasure to own. Soaking up info like a sponge (or should that be a wool mitt) from everyone on DW. My bank balance hates you. Cheers!


Welcome to the Forum :thumb: Glad you decided to sign up and Join in


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I like them, but only really in dark colours. Preferably black.

I was expecting to see the current one when opening the first post. I don't think there's a single current Mercedes I like the look of, they've really lost their direction. Most look like the front and back ends were designed for completely different cars, and there's more than a hint of rover 75 in the rear 3/4 lines of the current c and e class.


----------



## r18jsh (Nov 15, 2014)

Not a fan of them to be fair.

Although you get a whole lot of car for the money they go for now.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Harry_p said:


> I like them, but only really in dark colours. Preferably black.
> 
> I was expecting to see the current one when opening the first post. I don't think there's a single current Mercedes I like the look of, they've really lost their direction. Most look like the front and back ends were designed for completely different cars, and there's more than a hint of rover 75 in the rear 3/4 lines of the current c and e class.


Couldn't quite put my finger on it but you're right, I think the current C Class is the worst offender, looks as you say like a rover 75.

I don't mind the others tbh, I like 'generally' the way they've gone and I think the reason I like the old CLS is because it looked completely different to the other mercs at the time, the C class, E Class, CLK etc all had those horrid round lights and awful cheap interiors. When they facelifted the E Class and brought the CLS along I feel it's when they started to get things shifting again.

I particularly like the new A Class, especially in AMG guise as Kerr has.

The AMG GT is also a beautiful car. The SLS was mint too.

Everybody was in awe of the Mclaren SLR, didn't like it lol.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> Couldn't quite put my finger on it but you're right, I think the current C Class is the worst offender, looks as you say like a rover 75.


I actually like the 75 and would take one over the Merc :lol:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not a fan but I totally agree on the first model being better executed. Seems the way on most cars to me, first design Is always the best and I hate the mid model fiddling that goes on. It usually just makes things fussy as you point out.

Built on a hump back bridge cracked me up!

The only MB I've had a hankering for is that massive engines coupe thing, I really can't remember the model, but some chap in here recently bought a black one. I think it's a V12 or something, ending in 55?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think the original CLS is one of the best looking cars Mercedes has built but then I am biased...



















The newer model stands out a lot less from the rest of the range where as the first iteration still looks modern today. In my opinion of course.

I like them to the extent that I'd have a diesel one as a day to day car to replace my E Class. Be warned they are bloody long cars though.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

My Father has had one from new its still got stupidly low milage as he retired and has a daliy driver,it looks like an upturned Bannana to me!but as with everything beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I'm sure all the 'Max Power' brigade of the 90's though their cars were the dog's instead of a dogs dinner.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

should_do_more said:


> The only MB I've had a hankering for is that massive engines coupe thing, I really can't remember the model, but some chap in here recently bought a black one. I think it's a V12 or something, ending in 55?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'll be the CL, the V12 was the CL600 (or CL65 AMG) and the rest are V8's kicking off with CL500. They are nice too


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there much space in the inside of these? Especially rear leg room?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Plenty of room. It's essentially an E Class underneath. I'm 6'1 and there's room behind my seat.

Only thing is that it's a 2+2 so no middle seat in the back.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I like these and nearly bought an estate one in the summer, I think they look excellent and wouldn't care less what anyone thought.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

sshooie said:


> I like these and nearly bought an estate one in the summer, I think they look excellent and wouldn't care less what anyone thought.


This is very true. If it floats your boat then go for it. I really like the look of my 650 but most people hate the boot, whatever! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The 'shooting brake' as they call it is a stunning looking thing. They've made the CLA estate basically a rip off, of the CLS. 

They seem to hold their value though that's for sure. Not sure if they ever did a 55/63 version of it though.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

No not for me. Much nicer Mercedes' out there for that price.


----------

